# Kreditkartenbetrug Barclaycard, Azimo.com



## Bremer (30 Januar 2020)

Moin Moin !

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar Tipps geben oder hatte schon einmal ähnliche Problematik.. 

Ich habe heute morgen 2 Emails von Barclaycard bekommen mit Inhalt: Die Zahlung über 500€ und 490€ war erfolgreich.
Daraufhin Konto gecheckt und festgestellt das Azimo.com, 2 Abbuchungen durchgeführt hat.

Daten der Kreditkarte habe ich bereits im Internet benutzt. ( Bei seriösem Anbieter!! ) Ich gehe davon aus, dass dort irgendwie meine Daten in falsche Hände gelangt sind.

Kreditkarte habe ich daraufhin direkt Sperren lassen und Anzeige ist auch raus.

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Kann man herausfinden wer mir das Geld abgebucht hat ? Bei der Beschreibung von BarclayCard steht lediglich das das Geld von Azimo.com abgebucht worden ist. Es kann ja nicht sein das dieses Unternehmen sich einfach an meiner Kreditkarte bedient. Bis vor wenigen Stunden hatte ich nie in meinem Leben etwas mit dieser Firma am Hut!!


Danke und Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2020)

Hast Du der Abbuchung bei Barclay konkret widersprochen?
Wenn Du Strafanzeige gestellt hast sollte das der Staatsanwalt wohl rausbekommen wer sich da bedient hat. Zumindest theoretisch...
Stichwort Finanzagent / Dreiecksbetrug und was da noch so alles in Frage kommt.
Soll heissen dass da vermutlich die Drahtzieher (vermutlich im Ausland) im Hintergrund bleiben werden und das ermittlungstechnisch im Sande verläuft. Den Schaden hat dann entweder Barclay oder ein gutmütiger Depp der sich da hat gutgläubig (und geldgierig) einspannen lassen.
Halt uns mal bitte auf dem Laufenden was da noch rauskommt.


----------



## Bremer (30 Januar 2020)

Ja, habe ein vorgefertigtes Reklamationsblatt von Barclay zum Widerspruch ausgefüllt. Ich melde mich, sobald ich neues höre.


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2020)

Mehr kannst erstmal nicht tun.
Doch - wenn Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast schon mal einen Anwalt konsultieren der für Dich später Akteneinsicht beantragen kann


----------



## Oli (2 Februar 2020)

bei mir das selbe, fast identische Beträge. Auch zwei Abbuchungen


----------



## Bremer (2 Februar 2020)

Moin, erstmal danke für eure Nachrichten.
kleines Update.. 

Ich habe mich per Chat bei Azimo gemeldet und die haben die Buchung storniert. Geld ist irgendwo nach Holland gegangen, konnte aber zum Glück zurück gebucht werden ! Habe gestern also das gesamte Geld zurück erhalten. Wie, wo oder warum irgendjemand an meine Daten gekommen ist, bleibt wohl für immer ein Rätsel und ich denke das ich von der Polizei auch nicht mehr erfahren werde.


----------



## Bremer (2 Februar 2020)

Oli schrieb:


> bei mir das selbe, fast identische Beträge. Auch zwei Abbuchungen


Ist es bei dir schon länger her ? Bzw. hast du dein Geld schon zurück bekommen ?


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2020)

Bremer schrieb:


> Kann man herausfinden wer mir das Geld abgebucht hat ?


Eher nicht! Azimo ist ein Geldtransferdienst und irgend ein Betrüger hat für die Buchungen deine Kreditkartendaten benutzt. Anzeige erstatten und die "Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige" Barclays vorlegen. Referenzbuchungen vom Girokonto einfach widersprechen.


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Eher nicht! Azimo ist ein Geldtransferdienst und irgend ein Betrüger hat für die Buchungen deine Kreditkartendaten benutzt.


Tippe mal auf einen Muli der dazwischengeschaltet wurde mit irgendeiner fiktiven Aufgabe, 10% darf er behalten und der Rest geht mit Western Union o.ä. ins Nirvana.
Möglicherweise hat die arme Sau jetzt die Rückforderung an der Backe.
Ausser der Gauner gehört zur ganz dummen Sorte und hat sich das Geld selbst überwiesen (eher unwahrscheinlich) dann könnte man ihn an seinem Konto packen.


----------



## Oli (2 Februar 2020)

Bremer schrieb:


> Ist es bei dir schon länger her ? Bzw. hast du dein Geld schon zurück bekommen ?


war am 29.01, Geld ist noch nicht zurück. wo kann ich mich bei azimo im chat melden?

ok, ich wollte mich da aber sicher nicht registrieren, dann kann mir auch keiner was anhängen


Modedit: Beiträge getackert


----------

